

Computing from Weather to Warcraft - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/18/technology/business-computing/18super.html

======
trickjarrett
"The presence of supercomputers in emerging nations like China and India says
as much about those countries’ growing national ambitions as the changing
state of science andbusiness."

China is an emerging nation? This strikes me as inaccurate or at the least
unfair. Every nation outside the US and the main chip manufacturers are
emerging in terms of powerful computer power.

